
Show HN: White Hat Bot for crypto recoveries - fernicolo100
	Hey,
We built a White Hat Bot called Robinbot. It is a white hat protocol which &quot;recovers&quot; crypto currencies lost when distracted developers push their private keys and mnemonics to public Github repos.<p>Robinbot: finds private keys and mnemonics like the bad hackers, but..... we are nice people. We let you know through email that we have moved your funds to a secure wallet and send you a pin code that allows you to recover your funds.
======
xcubic
Is it open source?

